# new and excited predator hunter.



## ethanjames (Mar 5, 2010)

what should i put in a bate pile? and what kind of shot should i use for my 12 gauage to shot dogs?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ethanjames said:


> what should i put in a bate pile? and what kind of shot should i use for my 12 gauage to shot dogs?


I normally do not set designated bait piles for hunting but occasionally after killing a hog, I will hunt off of it. If you have jack rabbits around, that is always good to attract coyotes. Pop a few of them and it should work. I do not use shotguns but there are a lot of guys on PT that do and they seem to recommend fairly large shot. You might want to check this out: Hevi Shot


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

try very fresh road kill, or as bar-d said pop a few rabbits or squirrels. have not harvested any with shotgun but have heard 12 gauge with #4 buck


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use hevi shot dead coyote 3.5 inch T shot. It patterns very well out of my mossberg 835 with the carlson's dead coyote choke tube. It will put 25 pellets inside a 12 inch circle at 50 yards with 10 of those inside the center 6 inch circle.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

#4 Buckshot and Hevi shot #BB work good for me....YOU MUST PATTERN YOUR 12ga AT DIFFERENT DISTANCES. Just cause you use a scattergun does'nt garuntee hitting the yote... I always aim for Head/neck area ....It feels awesome to roll a yote with a shotgun...sorta up close and personal!!! They don't recommend BBB in full choke am not sure on Dead Coyote loads, but at $4 rd I can't see me using them in near future.. #4 work good I like to have rifle along also.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I favor #4 buck too.i can't shoot the lead subtatutes in my choke.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would try to get a bigger bait. A rabbit or squirrel works awesome, but they can come in, grab it and run because it is so small. Another possible problem would be that a crow or hawk, or any other number of things could come in and carry the bait off before you get a chance to hunt it. Just my opinion though. I think someone recommended road kill, a road kill deer would work awesome.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> I would try to get a bigger bait. A rabbit or squirrel works awesome, but they can come in, grab it and run because it is so small. Another possible problem would be that a crow or hawk, or any other number of things could come in and carry the bait off before you get a chance to hunt it. Just my opinion though. I think someone recommended road kill, a road kill deer would work awesome.


Not sure what the laws are where you guys live but I would not touch a road kill deer before talking to your fish and game department. If I am not mistaken, in Texas you are not allowed move or use deer that is not legally taken. Now if you find one on the land you hunt and use it for a bait pile I don't think it is unlawful. Sometimes I am over cautious but you might want to check it out first anyway. Anybody else got an opinion? I could be wrong and don't want to steer anyone wrong.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe you are correct on the Texas law, but i could not find it in the TP&W regulations. maybe try a raccoon-- remember the pile does not have to be giagantic just smell


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

a larger animal works really good for bait. If you find a deer hit on the side of the road or your local ranchers or feedlot usually have a couple deads you might be able to pick up for free. The larger animals make for multiple meals for a coyote so they well keep coming back for a couple days and there also big enough that a coyote can't just pick it up and run off with it. Also try and put it in a spot close enough to some cover so you can sneek up to the dead pile without spooking the coyotes befor you ever get a shot. I have shot a few coyotes with a 12 guage using everything from number 7 shot when hunting upland birds to 00buck. Just patter your shotgun so you know how it shoots and practise. I have seen a lot of guys that say there #4 buck shot was to small because they did not drop a coyote on the first shot when they hit him in the guts or back end. You still need to place some pelets in the killzone in order to bring down a coyote.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got another Mossberg, its the 935 Magnum, 26 inch Barrel, semi-auto I used the mightly 3 1/2 inch #4 Buckshot (Winchester) ammo with full choke. My Shotgun/Ammo combo reaches out 60+ yds with devastating effect. I just put the Hi-VIS Red Front Sight under their chin or neck, squeeze the trigger.....BYE BYE DEAD COYOTE>>>> I am IMPRESSED with this combo !!!!! I also have a 535 Mossberg chambered for 3 1/2 inch 12Ga, but the gun is very, very light and kicks like a mule compared to the 935. Can never have enough firearms!!!!! Can't wait to get a Coyoye Choke Tube designed just for Buckshot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

there was another thread that someone started about the bait. Seems like this person said to take meat and place in a five gallon bucket -- fill 3/4 full of meat then finish filling with water and freeze. take 2 - 3 maybe more buckets into an area and tie to trees 20 or 30 yards apart in a small area.. as the ice thaws the yotes will eat. do not quote me on the recipe, but i think this is close????

also heard in another thread, take a larger animal found dead or road kill and tie to a tree so that yotes can't drag off.

shotgunning, i use the 00 buck in the modified choke..45 yrds and in, deadly --- have used #4 buck in a full choke ....deadly at 55 yrds and in.


----------

